# hey, people



## w.riter (May 17, 2017)

i'm w.riter, and am here to share my writing experience and learn new stuff, nice to meet all of you


----------



## JustRob (May 17, 2017)

Hi W. You have posted three four five consecutive short posts in the same thread. Please refrain from doing this or a moderator could pounce on you. Make a proper contribution by looking around the forums and making some well-considered comments on different threads. You are very welcome to be here so long as you keep to the spirit of the rules.

So, notwithstanding your initial oversight, welcome.


----------



## w.riter (May 18, 2017)

JustRob said:


> Hi W. You have posted three four five consecutive short posts in the same thread. Please refrain from doing this or a moderator could pounce on you. Make a proper contribution by looking around the forums and making some well-considered comments on different threads. You are very welcome to be here so long as you keep to the spirit of the rules.
> 
> So, notwithstanding your initial oversight, welcome.



Where is my post I sent today? It was about a story of mine. Is it still being moderated?


----------



## JustRob (May 18, 2017)

w.riter said:


> Where is my post I sent today? It was about a story of mine. Is it still being moderated?



It looks like you have upset the moderators with your behaviour earlier. No doubt they will contact you to sort things out if there's a serious problem or they are waiting for you to enter into the spirit of things and make a proper contribution before allowing you to display your own work. I suggest again that you do as I suggested previously and post comments on existing threads until they are satisfied and allow you to do that.

As stated in my signature, there has to be some give and take here. Show willing to give.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 18, 2017)

As an addendum to what Just Rob said, you may need to check the new members' help page here.  I suspect you may have infringed the fourth item on the list, though I wouldn't want to speak for the moderators.  Your previous comments appeared to be about making a number of very brief observations on a post (the same post each time) and could be construed as a way of artificially bumping up your post count to more than ten (the magic number at which you can start posting your own work for critique etc.).  It doesn't take much to get to ten posts - just some reasonably meaningful observations on others' work would do it.  It needn't be reams of in-depth analysis, just a few sentences (on _different_ pieces)  .  It's a way of showing good faith.  I wish you well.


----------



## w.riter (May 18, 2017)

Thank you very much JustRob & Phil Istine.


----------



## aj47 (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the community.  What genre(s) do you like to write? Science fiction? Memoir? Poetry?  All of the above?  None of the above?  Who are your favorite authors?


----------



## w.riter (May 18, 2017)

astroannie said:


> Hello and welcome to the community.  What genre(s) do you like to write? Science fiction? Memoir? Poetry?  All of the above?  None of the above?  Who are your favorite authors?



Hello astroannie. I was thinking on being active on the Romance. I have many faforite authors.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 18, 2017)

Welcome! : D


----------



## w.riter (May 19, 2017)

Thank you, danielstj


----------



## H.Brown (May 20, 2017)

Hello and welcome w.riter.

It is always nice to see a new name pop up around here. What type of romance do you write? Real life, fiction, supernatural, etc? The list could go on. If your new to writing then come and join us in the new writers or young writers group where there are members that are willing to help with writing and just general chatting about writing, all are welcome there. 

In regards to some of the previous comments about brevity of critiques; we do look for people that wish to contribute as much as they want to have their own work looked at and critiqued by others. However you must be willing to offer the same level of critique that you wish others to give to you. I am one of many mentors here on WF and if you are stuck on what to say or how to critique others then drop me a pm and I will help you improve on this aspect. My main piece of advice in this area would be to take your time, instead of jumping in head first test the water with your foot so to speak. Look at other members critiques and see the types of things they are putting and then adapt those comments into your own critique. Now I am not saying copy other members post but seeing what others say can benefit us as writers. Just like reading novels can help to shape our own.

I hope that this helps and I look forward to seeing you around the forums.

H.


----------

